# Geting Nearer



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

As of Sunday, July 14, 2012, Us Die-hard Icefisherman only a little over 4 months till FIRST ICE!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

This post usually isn't till October... 2 years of less then ideal ice must have you on edge
This is when i actually start thinking about it too, forecast in the 90's this week, the great Spring fishing is behind us,.... Bring on the ice!
I really hope we have a good month or 2 of SOLID ice this year.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

buckzye11 said:


> This post usually isn't till October... 2 years of less then ideal ice must have you on edge


That's funny, and about what my wife said last week when I set up an old shanty that needs fixin'. Fixed all the mouse holes and put a new floor in it. I need to take it apart and have a new zipper put in it.









Pfefferkorn Awning Company, Sandusky Ohio ---- About 1960.
My bud Tommy gave me his ice gear, he said he will never use it again --- Health issues. 
I'm putting that shanty back on the ice, it has been in storage for 25 years.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Don't count on it with the strange weather we are having anymore. Obama says it's global warming and if he says it, it has to be right ! Right ?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Had a 1-man Pfefferkorn for a few years. Sold it for $25 a while back. Great, servicable old style shanty, but I upgraded to a Clam Nanook a few winters ago.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

I have other shanty's also --- Shappell, an Ice House 6000 and a DX 3000 or 4000 not sure witch one.
This one------









I just like the old ones.

Wahler
Don't count on it with the strange weather we are having anymore. Obama says it's global warming and if he says it, it has to be right ! Right ? 

WRONG!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Good corner there Blue Pike  Cant wait to get back on the ice this year.....we take a trip to Michigan every year and we have been going further and further north.....this time we are staying in southern Michigan where we had GREAT luck last year....cannot wait!


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Time to put a maintenance charge on the Vex. Actually, I use mine all year around. I splash a little water into the back of the boat and shoot through the hull.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Man Im itching to drill some holes !!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

lovin life said:


> Man Im itching to drill some holes !!!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Find somebody that needs to set some fence posts. Bwahahaha! 

Sent from my EVO 3D via Ohub Campfire


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i think this year ima wait n see what happens. as in weather wise. so im taking up bow hunting to keep busy while waiting on the ice to come and visit us for a while.... still got that itch tho....Fm


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Even through the last 2 winters, SE michigan has had some very fishable ice. My first trip last winter was to Houghton right after XMas and then I fished SE MI from early January thru the middle of March this year, and that was almost every weekend during that stretch. Ice ranged from 3.5-10".

Look me up when it gets close and I might be able to get you some reports. For you guys that are looking at MI, look me up when it gets close and I might be able to get you some reports from some people in my "northern outpost".


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

Everyone talks about how this weather we've been having is awesome. While I don't.totally disagree I'd rather be starring down my little hole with the sound of my heater and waiting for the tip of my rod to go tick.......tick tick......


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Bucket I agree....a group of us go on a trip every year into michigan exploring new lakes...this year we went all the way up too presque isle....never again....stayed local and found a spot on st clair that we CRUSHED the pumpkin seeds and perch..Every trip we had our pumpkinseed limit and some good perch tossed in....were going there for our trip. Cannot wait. They had a ton of good ice this year!!! Ice cant come soon enough!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*Less than 100 days!!!!!!!!*


----------



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

We will have a new site coming up for northern Ohio ice fisherman launching tomorrow PM me.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

futurestrader said:


> We will have a new site coming up for northern Ohio ice fisherman launching tomorrow PM me.


A new site dedicated to Northern Ohio Ice Fishing??? This would be a very cool thing. Please update us when you recieve info and it is up and running!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Just returned from a week of backpacking in NW Pennsylvania, Allegheny National Forest/Kinzua Country/North Country Trail.

We had 3 nights in the 30's.

See Camping/Backpacking Forum for Trail Report & More Pics

Yeah... I actually did a lil soft water fishin


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

You guys ain't right. I haven't ice fished since I was in my late twenties. There is hope, you can be cured. I hope this site doesn't corrode my brain and make me want to go out and freeze my butt off.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

goatfly: Those dormant brain seeds of frigid fishing have germinated. You are doomed to the Ice Asylum.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I wouldnt know what too do if I couldnt ice fish....seriously....and also goatfly...buy a shanty and a mr.buddy heater....freezing the cheeks will never happen again! You shall fish comfortably! LoL!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You would be surprised how warm it is in shanty with a heater plus winter goes by so fast when you have something to look forward to every wknd


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

Back when I ice fished, my friend had a shanty, but he would only set it up if we found the fish concentrated, most of the time we were out with only a bucket. It would get up to about 45 deg inside the shanty with just a coleman lantern. I still have all my gear, but the older and crankier I get, the less I like the cold. So I will just sit here and read about yall's adventures.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Seems like its been a long, long time since I ice fished. Oh wait, it has. Hope we get some good ice this year.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

goatfly said:


> Back when I ice fished, my friend had a shanty, but he would only set it up if we found the fish concentrated, most of the time we were out with only a bucket. It would get up to about 45 deg inside the shanty with just a coleman lantern. I still have all my gear, but the older and crankier I get, the less I like the cold. So I will just sit here and read about yall's adventures.


Like others have said, buy a shanty and a heater, and you'll stay plenty warm. I remember striping down to my base layer in a shanty, it was so warm. I don't have room for a heater in my one man shanty now, so I stay bundled up. That's where a little booze comes in, just enough to keep warm. I'm not trying to get lit on the ice.


----------

